# Introducing The Canon Rumors Swag Emporium



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

> We have added new T-Shirt designs to the Canon Rumors Swag Emporium.  There were a lot of requests for simple Canon Rumors logo designs, so I have made them available.
> We have two new t-shirts launching in the next couple of months, ‘The Dynamic Range’ and ‘The IBIS’.
> Thanks to everyone that has supported the Canon Rumors community.
> *Check out the Canon Rumors Swag Emporium*



Continue reading...


----------



## felipeolveram (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh god "SWAG" emporium? Flashblacks to high school


----------



## Tremotino (Feb 12, 2020)

Great! Do you ship to Europe?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 12, 2020)

Tremotino said:


> Great! Do you ship to Europe?



Globally!


----------



## magarity (Feb 12, 2020)

10-1000mm F 1.0 ... it uses a 777 engine's cowling for a barrel.


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2020)

Won't load


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 12, 2020)

Are the T-shirt sizes American or European?
(US L is equivalent to European XL etc...)


----------



## nemtom (Feb 12, 2020)

Is that 'SWAG' due to this: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_wild-ass_guess ?


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 12, 2020)

How about putting a pocket on them?
For me, no pocket, no sale.
Where else would I carry my phone?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> How about putting a pocket on them?
> For me, no pocket, no sale.
> Where else would I carry my phone?


I used to have a zillion pocket protectors, that was 50 years ago, how time flies.


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2020)

A phone in a T shirt pocket, oh the sag on that swag


----------



## ekh00 (Feb 21, 2020)

You know Uniqlo has a Brands Masterpiece collection and the EOS R is part of it. No Sony, no Nikon Z... EOS R!


https://www.uniqlo.com/my/store/men-the-brands-ut-short-sleeve-graphic-t-shirt-4246270007.html


----------

